
Ask HN: How to grow a community as a software developer? - h302
I want to grow a community but I don&#x27;t know where to start. What are the best sites in 2020 to post articles about programming, math, etc. I really appreciate any help(tips, sites, etc) you can give.
======
jqpabc123
So you want to grow a community of software developers? Or a community of
software users?

~~~
h302
software developers

~~~
jqpabc123
A "community" needs a place to congregate and communicate --- like Hacker News
--- which you have obviously already discovered.

Build a web site to host and dispense your content and post links to it here.
There aren't many web sites tbat allow you to do this as freely and openly as
here. Or you could build your own alternative. Take a look at dev.lemmy.ml

